# Sony Dav-Dz260 Wanted



## Dmt_94_666 (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi been looking for the sony Dav-Dz260 for ages now but can't find anywhere that actually stocks it any more (Discontinued) 
I would like help finding one (£'s only) please or if you have one to sell i would like to buy.
Thanks


----------



## treasurehunter1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi its available here the price is about 119 pounds;

http://www.hotukdeals.com/item/304188/sony-dav-dz260-5-1-ch-dvd-home-cine/


----------



## Dmt_94_666 (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks buying one now..


----------



## treasurehunter1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks man nice site.


----------

